# LSISAS2008 FreeBSD 8.1 Support



## meepmeep24 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hello,

I have an Intel Server with a LSISAS2008 RAID controller card installed in it. FreeBSD 8.1 does not recognize my hard disks attached to the LSISAS2008 RAID Controller so I believe I need a driver floppy/CD. I looked on the LSI web site and found an LSISAS2008 RAID controller and a FreeBSD 8.x driver but the README only mentioned how to install the driver onto a system that already had FreeBSD up and running. Can someone assist me in building a driver floppy/CD for the LSISAS2008 controller so I can load FreeBSD 8.1 onto my RAID-1 array that is attaches to my LSI 2008 controller?

Thanks,
Todd


----------



## phoenix (Apr 19, 2011)

I highly doubt the driver will work with 8.1, as it's only just recently been merged into 8-STABLE (aka what will be 8.3).

You would be better off using one of the FreeBSD -STABLE snapshot CDs to do the install.


----------



## meepmeep24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you. If we cant use the LSISAS2008 controller 8.1 with then what about an LSISAS2108 controller - would that work? The hardware.txt file for 8.1 mentions that the LSI MegaRAID SAS 9260 is supported and that is LSISAS2108-based. We would use an Intel RMS2LL040 card that is LSISAS2108-based. I am wondering if that Intel card is likely to work on installation (or with a driver disk) because it has a 2108 chip on even though it is not listed in hardware.txt. Our customer must use Version 8.1. Thank you in advance.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 20, 2011)

That I don't know, as I have never personally used that card, or that specific LSI chipset.  Hopefully others can comment.


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Apr 20, 2011)

meepmeep24 said:
			
		

> I have an Intel Server with a LSISAS2008 RAID controller card installed in it. FreeBSD 8.1 does not recognize my hard disks attached to the LSISAS2008 RAID Controller so I believe I need a driver floppy/CD. I looked on the LSI web site and found an LSISAS2008 RAID controller and a FreeBSD 8.x driver but the README only mentioned how to install the driver onto a system that already had FreeBSD up and running.


I took a look at the LSI web site, but the LSISAS2008 seems to be just the controller chip and not a whole card, so there are no downloads for it. If you could be more specific as to what card you have, or provide the URL on the LSI web site, that might help.

In any event, if you download the driver you found on their web site, you should see an archive with a _something_.ko file. That's a loadable kernel module. Make sure that you pick the appropriate one (there may be versions for different FreeBSD releases and architectures in the file). If you don't have another FreeBSD system to extract the file, Windows + WinZip can open and extract from .tgz files, which is what LSI seems to use. Copy that .ko file to a piece of media that your target system can understand. At the FreeBSD boot menu, select the "Escape to loader prompt" option and do a "load _filename_.ko", then say "boot".

There may be an issue getting the .ko file onto a piece of media with a format that the FreeBSD boot loader understands. In that case, I'd suggest booting the FreeBSD "livefs" disc and then downloading and extracting the .ko file within the livefs "fixit" environment. At that point you can say "kldload _filename_.ko". That should load the module and probe for the controller and any devices attached to it.

If there's no .ko file in the download from LSI, then it is probably a bunch of source code files and you'll need to ask someone to compile it for you.


----------

